# New to me El Pescador 24' Flats set-up...



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello, I just bought a 2004 24' El Pescador for use in Charlotte Harbor in Florida. I saw some threads about the boat when I was researching the purchase, and I would really like to hear from owners or people with experience with the boat. I have heard about the possibility of spinning out with this style boat in certain situations, and I will be careful.

About the boat, it has a raised center console with fully lit T-top, twin VHF, Garmin 3210 10.4" GPS and sonar, twin raw water live wells, twin batteries with smart charger, 12 rod holders on the console, twin holders in the back, and twin holders on each side on the rails.

The engine is a 2004 Yamaha 150 hp TRP. It has hydraulic steering and a Hydraulic Jack plate. It came with a twin axel magnum trailer that was purchased with the boat. All the documentation and manuals from the original purchase were included.

I only got to take it out a couple of times before having to put it up for storage till April. Each day is was blowing 20+, and the harbor was quite rough.

I am interested in learning all I can about the boat as I don't know a lot. I would like to have a power pole mounted, and would like to figure out how to mount a trolling motor as well.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Cool deal. Lets see some pics.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

The "spin out" is know as swapping ends. This happens when you have the plate jacked up engine trimmed out moving to fast and turning or crossing a wake. Run it responsibly and this won't happen. Post a few pictures when you get a chance


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I've spent some time on one and experienced the swapping ends once. I can truly say it was due to driver negligence. I was sitting on the front of the console and could feel the situation happening with plenty of time to respond, instead he kept the throttle down and turned harder into a turn that already wasn't going to happen. It flung him clear out of the boat.
Drive the boat responsibly, especially knowing that it has the capability of happening, and you should have minimal problems.
Performance wise, its no speed demon but gets you there and in my experience keeps you dry and can handle a decent chop. It gets fairly shallow and IMO that trp is the perfect set up for it. enjoy your new to you ride, they are well put together and should bring you years of good times.


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you for the replies, I am aware of the swapping ends, and know how to avoid it.

Ill post pictures as soon as I figure out how to get them off my iPad. I am not very tech savvy.

I am interested in learning more about how people trim the motor, run the jack plate, etc with this hull. Any tips on driving it, fishing from it,etc. I have no experience with anything like it and I am new to flats fishing.

I am also just interested in learning more about the boat in general, things to look out for, tips on the power pole install, do I need 2?, etc.

I would really like to see If anyone has mounted a trolling motor.

Pretty much anything. Thanks again, this seems like a great forum.

Anyone fishing or boating near Punta Gorda Florida?


----------



## Bosshawg (Jun 1, 2012)

*El pescador*

Be sure and attach your kill switch cord properly to avoid the continuing to run because it is gonna swing around on you sooner or later.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I've had mine for 11 years. It has never done anything I didn't want it to do, handling wise. Swapping ends is always driver error. For best hole shot, put the boat in gear to get some flow through the tunnel and smooth but firm power application and a slight turn either direction. Mostly though, the trp props give the boat so much lift you can just go. Regular cruising, the boat seems to like 3300-3800 depending on load and conditions. Although my neighbor who has one as well, tends to run his a little faster, say 3600-4100. Unless you have a transom wedge mounted behind your jackplate, you'll not use trim very much and for the most part it runs best trimmed all the way down or just barely trimmed up. As far as jackplate settings, 0-2" is where it seems to run the best unless you need some serious skinny. If you run over 4" of jack, don't run it WOT over a long stretch. Won't hurt the boat or motor (as long as you have good water pressure) just doesn't leave a lot of motor in the water to provide directional stability (go in a straight line). Jack it up get across the real skinny spot and ease the JP back down. Now for running in rough water, like short choppy stuff crossing the bay, faster is better than slower. Let the big ole bow work for you and use the length to bridge the waves. The more directly you can take them on the nose, the better and drier. In a beam or quartering sea off the bow, you'll get plenty spray, but pretty much all boats get spray in those conditions. I could go on but just PM me if you have any other questions. You can also call El Pescador boats and talk with Dave Kveton, the owner. Great guy and enjoys talking to his boat owners. Be smart, wear your kill switch.


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you, Bird, this is just what I was looking for, please, go on, lol. I think open forum is better than PM because other people can learn from it too. I found this forum because of old threads found with google when i was buying the boat, so I joined up, and I am already learning a lot.

Really, I appreciate the response. It seemed to feel best at 2 on the jack plate, trimmed dw, but it was quite rough being 20+ knot winds with gusts to 40 for 3 days straight when I bought it thanksgiving week. I then had to put it into to storage till April. I want to learn as much I can.

Any thoughts on the trolling motor?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If this doesn't work you may settle for a transom mount since the bow is so high.
http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=263614

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

A birdsall transom mount will work. Put one on a 24 years ago with a 24 volt motor. It was adequate for moving down a protected shoreline. If you are chasing fish under birds you will want a 36 volt.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Trolling motor: get a Birdsall type mount for the transom and get a 70+lb thrust trolling motor. The boat is heavy (2300lbs) and the bow is a sail in a cross breeze so you'll want some grunt to get upwind to chase birds. I usually drift but the trolling motor is great for straightening up the drift and/or getting over to a spot you want to drift past. Drift socks have to be 60" to really make a difference. I've used a 48" and it worked ok but the problem is that I don't fish in water much deeper than 48" so the sock keeps snagging on the bottom and ripping eventually. So, I just don't use one. I don't have a power pole or talon although I plan on eventually getting one, just hasn't been a priority. I also pole my El Pesc a lot. It ain't easy but it works good when on the skinny flats and back lake creeks. Personally, I'd ditch the T top. They look cool, the shade is nice but they take up so much casting room. Turns a 24' easy to fish 4 people into a 2 or tight 3. Besides, you can wear a hat and a Buff.


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. 

I really wanted a bow mount for control while maneuvering in canals and around mangroves. It is really so don't have to start the engine to mov dock to dock when in canals, along the shore etc. I pictured a for or remote joystick controls. 

I have never seen a transom mount, and I don't in how it handles in tight. I don't need speed out of it, just control to position and drop the power pole.

The mid mount picture takes up to much space, I was looking to go straight over the bow with a long shaft. The batteries I could run back under the console with the engine batteries, or posibl sacrifice one of the front storage compartments if the weight wasn't a problem.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

EP on the flats...


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

Awesome! Mine does not have the lowered freeboard for wading.

Beautiful boat, the first I have seen other than my my new baby.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

I'm on my second pescador. When running in chop suck motor all the way in to bring the bow down and slice the waves. When at the dock or loading have the motor all the way down and in for maximun control and manuverability. Start running with jack plate about 2 and ease tilt and trim up, watch the wake move from the front on the boat toward the back and when the boat porpoises back off a little for ideal rpm/fuel consumption. ( If you leave the throttle alone as you make these adjustments you should see rpm increase). Carry a pair of channel locks to unscrew plastic cover on screen of bait baitwell pump 'cause it will get clogged up with weeds etc.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Bird described how I run my 24 ft pescador to a tee. You won't find a more comfortable boat for 4 to 5 people to fish from. Never had any problems handling and suspect if you do it will be driver error. Enjoy...waymore


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Mariner36 said:


> ...I have never seen a transom mount, and I don't in how it handles in tight. I don't need speed out of it, just control to position and drop the power pole...
> 
> The mid mount picture takes up to much space, I was looking to go straight over the bow with a long shaft...
> Thanks again.


Works great. Just fish from the back. You'll have all the maneuverability you want. There is an option from the factory for a side bow mount but it really doesn't work that well. Going over the very front would one, make for an elaborate custom mount, two, would eliminate use of the front casting platform and three, would require a really long trolling motor. Trust me, just get a transom mount.


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks again for the replies, I'll look into the transom mount. I am used to foot control, bow mount.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Bosshawg said:


> Be sure and attach your kill switch cord properly to avoid the continuing to run because it is gonna swing around on you sooner or later.


Agree
I have spent many hours running the 24 and it's a great boat 
Will not run very fast but a smooth ride when the water gets rough 
But you will soon or later get that nose to bite
The Explorer boats were just as bad


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

William, nice to hear it performed f you. Speed is not my thing, I am in no hurry when I am fishing.

Nice nice, stable platform that I can out on even in less than perfect weather was my goal.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Get the 36 v trolling motor moves the boat great 
1 power pole is enough frankly I dont trust them and use the anchor
No t top takes too much space
All the comments about the way the boat runs and performs are spot on , i was thrown out of a shoalwater and the boat came back and severed my left leg at the knee. Be smart and wear your kill switch keep the motor down when not running shallow. Youll be surprised how shallow it will run. 250 ho gets it on plane very shallow. Enjoy it great boats


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

Palms up, Thank you for the reply. Do you have any pics of your trolling motor mount? I am still considering mounting it upfront.

The T-top is a must for me, I Cook in the Florida sun without it.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a t-top on mine and do just fine casting.I anchor from the right side and casting from the front works great, the rear is mostly overhead or left side. Like you, I can't give up my t-top...Waymore


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a ransom mount 24v trolling motor-works well. Don't forget to tilt it up or you get to buy a new one.

Heavy boat-if you play in shallow water you will stick it and it isn't easy to move. As you already know- it is not a fast boat.

The boat runs in less water than it will float in-sometimes you can't stop.

I have a 225 Mercury with a Bobs Jack plate-I run it at 1 most of the time-more motor in the water decreases any instability.

Always wear kill switch.

Back off on the throttle on all but the widest radius turns.

My boat usually drifts backwards at an angle-trolling motor works great controlling drifts.

Very stable-can fish 4 people off the same side with no problem.

Already mentioned-know how high you can run the jack plate and still get enough water to cool--too high and you can cook your motor.


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

I have an '06 with a 200# Yam with a 4 blade prop. the swapping ends stuff is overhyped, never have come close. the boat is heavy so when you stick it on a bar, wait for high tide, that boat is hard to shove thru sand with that prominent keel
its the driest and smoothest boat I have been on


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Bird and ktdtx are right. Stick with a Birdsall transom mount. Go to their website. Bow mount is more headache than it is worth and on a choppy day motor will get bounced pretty good unless you detach and move aft.


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

Well it seems everyone advises against the bow mount in favor of a transom mount.

Are you guys using a foot pedal? idrive? Just a twist handle?

I usually fish from the front and thought controlling the boat would be easier from there.

My Pescador has a swim step/ladder on the port side. I was going to mount a power pole on the starboard side transom. 

I am not sure about the trolling motor location?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

There are creative ways . An aluminum fab guy can build you a combo power pole mount and troll mount. I have also seen a motor mount added to a ladder. I used a tiller control on the one I had but the new remote control motors are pretty cool. The birdsall mount is pretty small and may fit next to the pole as well.


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

How does the trolling motor lift out of h water when running the main engine?

If it lays across the back, does it interfere with the live wells?

Did you mont the batteries next to engine starting batteries under the hatch by the helm?


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a MotorGuide-and I pull it up and it does go over the hatch cover and limits access. I have never done it but you can also pull the trolling motor vertically if you want. 
I have both trolling motor batteries in the center stern compartment. My starting battery is under the console.


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

I was going to ask about leaving the boat in the water for a 3 weeks without bottom paint, but I started a new thread, and screwed up the title.

I am still torn about mounting a trolling motor. Everyone says to transom mount a tiller drive, but I fish from the front and really want a front mounted i drive.

Does anyone have any pics or have any experience with bow mounting a trolling motr on these boats.

I really appreciate the help, this forum is great.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Put a Birdsall mount on bow. Line up mount parallel with gunnel. With a tiller mount the controls will be a little awkward but doable, and you will be on front of boat. Some of the boats have a molded fiberglass platform for a mount but not all. Any aluminum fabricator can come up with a mount that is custom for your boat..I'm guessing 2-400 bucks. Do what makes you happy. Re water for 3 weeks..get in once a week with a sponge and do the water line. The yellow will come off easy with oxalic acid products when you haul out.. just rewax after. Get under trailer and wipe off bottom when you come out of water. It won't be bad. Ha.ve fun


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

If I mount the trolling motor off center on the front, similar to the red boat on the el pescador web age, will an i drive motor be able to steer it correctly?

I like the remote control operation and wonder wether the boat would control better from the transom, or from an off center front mount.

Does anyone know of an aluminum mounting bracket or have other pics of their setup?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Assume you have used the boat some by now. Does yours drift mostly backwards?
If so, I think you will find yourself fishing from the stern--thus the recommendation for stern mount trolling motor.


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

I actually haven't, the boat is in Flrida, and I am in NY. I am evading down fr 3 weeks of fishing and I am having a Powerpole installed before I get there. The trolling motor I would love to get mounted as well, but I haven't worked out the details.

I only had a couple days with boat, and that was in 25+knot winds were we mostly stayed in the canals. 

I like the I-pilot concept, but I don't know whether it will control better from the transom, or from the bow, but off center. 

I would like to be abe to navigate the canals with it while working around the boat and casting to he docks.


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

I need to spell check,I am headed to Florida for a 3 week fishing trip, and I am trying to get the boat setup with a powerpole and trolling motor set up.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Trolling motor mount. I mounted my Minnkota 60" 24V Transverse across the front of the bow. I built an aluminum mount about 8" tall about 4" back from the anchor locker. It works well this way.


----------



## Beastman1652 (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is my setup on a 1998 20ft. El Pescador. The previous owner had this custom work done before I bought the boat, so I can't really tell you all the details behind it all. Trolling motor is a 36V Minn Kota with a 60" shaft and the batteries are up under the console. Trolling motor is very strong and moves the boat very well. Just don't get caught up in the moment of chasing birds and forget to pull the trolling motor up before firing up the big motor.:headknock Luckly the shaft on the trolling motor was covered under warranty.
I also have a Minn Kota Talon on the port side.


----------



## Wolf Pack (Apr 17, 2014)

*Pescador fishing boat*

I am looking for an El Pescador fishing, 2003 or newer. With 200hp or higher. Fully loaded and in great condition. Texas Gulf coast area...Houston down to south gulf coast. Anyone know if there is one for sale?


----------



## Wolf Pack (Apr 17, 2014)

I am looking for an El Pescador fishing boat. 2003 or newer with a 200hp or higher. Fully loaded and in great condition. Does anyone know if there is one for sale in the area of the Texas gulf coast. Houston down to South gulf coast(Port Aransas).


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you for the pictures. I am considering going with the transom mount as others have suggested, but it really helped seeing your pics.

Anyone with a transom mounted copilot want to chime in? Anyone been on boats with both mounting locations who can comment on ease of use.

I hope to get it done this month before I start a 4week vacation/fishing trip in SWFL.


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Beastman1652 said:


> Here is my setup on a 1998 20ft. El Pescador. The previous owner had this custom work done before I bought the boat, so I can't really tell you all the details behind it all. Trolling motor is a 36V Minn Kota with a 60" shaft and the batteries are up under the console. Trolling motor is very strong and moves the boat very well. Just don't get caught up in the moment of chasing birds and forget to pull the trolling motor up before firing up the big motor.:headknock Luckly the shaft on the trolling motor was covered under warranty.
> I also have a Minn Kota Talon on the port side.


That's my old ride!! I had one off the back before, it flat out sucks. The mount is still there, you can see it in one of the pics. I just had a fiberglass shop build and color match the one up front. It only cost like 300$ but i was glad i had it, major improvement from the back of the boat. Good to see the OL' girl still kicking, caught a lot of fish out of that boat and it never left me stranded.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

CentexPW said:


> Trolling motor mount. I mounted my Minnkota 60" 24V Transverse across the front of the bow. I built an aluminum mount about 8" tall about 4" back from the anchor locker. It works well this way.


Centex - what brand of power pole have you got installed on your Pesc? It`s quite long too, Bow to Stern ........ Brown in color.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

GeeTee said:


> Centex - what brand of power pole have you got installed on your Pesc? It`s quite long too, Bow to Stern ........ Brown in color.


Dont have a power pole.


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

Well now I am very torn. I was leaning towards a transom mount, but it seems people really prefer the front mount.

Any more opinions before I make the final call? Any boats with pcs of their transom mount setup?

Thank you for all the help?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

For simplicity sake, get a transom mount and try it out. Yes you have to fish from the back of the boat and yes you'll likely need to be a little more proactive using the trolling motor to keep your boat lined up if its windy. It will however, be a lot cheaper to set up and try out. If you like it great, if not, just unbolt it and get a bow mount.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

I use a transom mount on my 24 with a mount from West marine and it works just fine. It is a 12v 55lb thrust short shaft and moves it just fine in less than 15mph winds. I use the short shaft so when i'm using it I can just use my foot to turn it.


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I guess I will try a transom mount for now.

Any photos of a transom mount setup would still be appreciated.


----------



## Mariner36 (Dec 4, 2013)

I am going with the minn Kota copilot 24v. I like the Ipilot, but I don't on if it will work well transom mounted.

Has anyone tried an I or copilot transom mounted?


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Mariner36 said:


> I am going with the minn Kota copilot 24v. I like the Ipilot, but I don't on if it will work well transom mounted.
> 
> Has anyone tried an I or copilot transom mounted?


you 'll have a bow mount within a year after that transom mount. Been there done that, got the fiberglass and new trolling motor bill


----------

